# Do-it-yourself bike rack



## billee (Jul 31, 2004)

I made this from 3/4 inch PVC pipe and fittings. Cost less than $10. The original design (for a single bike) came from the link below. I was able to reduce the width by turning one bike backwards.

http://www.instructables.com/ex/i/050F8824BA4D10289B50001143E7E506/


----------



## Dmytro (Nov 11, 2003)

Pretty cool, looks like something I woulnd't mind making


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Custom scrap wood bike rack and carpet protector


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Dec 2, 2005)

My dad and I made this.










Pretty simple and give us more room!


----------



## kramonut (Jul 6, 2005)

Nice job!

Here's mine:


















$30 bucks in wood & a handsaw + 2 hours of work & a couple beers. 

Unfortunately I've since gotten 2 more frames


----------

